# Need some Photoshop help...



## MFB (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, I've got an idea for a new tattoo (hopefully a new ink day will come in the near future) but unfortunately I'm missing one small part of making this thing look fucking sweet. Which is where I need someone elses help.

The initial concept was to do a star design but with headstocks. 8 strings for the tip, 7 on the right, 6 on the bottom, 5 next to that, then 4 finishes it off. So essentially it would also be descending clockwise. Or, I could rotate it slightly and have it ascend while going clockwise. However, when the final design was done the bass tuners ended up being so god damn big everything wasn't proportional and it looked weird.

So I changed my design to strictly guitar headstocks. Same as before but now instead of a star it was more of a 'three arrows coming out of a center point' design (pics will be uploaded for reference). Now, this doesn't look bad, but it seems to be missing something. As if to say "You're missing more strings!"

Which brings me to the point I'm at now which is either : 

A. Have someone try and get the star design proportionate
B. Have someone try and get a good 9 string headstock silhouette
C. Say fuck the whole thing

Anyone willing to help a brotha out?


----------



## sami (Dec 31, 2008)

honestly, that looks awesome like it is. Where is this tat going? If you're putting it on your shoulder, maybe you can make a 4-5-6 tri-star for the other? That way you can say one should pays homage to guitar and the other is for bass.


----------



## MFB (Dec 31, 2008)

It's gonna go on my left forearm, right...after the elbow I guess, or maybe before it? Not sure how to word it but if you look at your left arm its to the right of the elbow thats the best way I can say it


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 31, 2008)

It looks pretty awesome, but I wouldn't have a 6, 7 and 8. Maybe 2 7s bottom and an 8 centre or just all of one? It needs a bit of symmetry to it.


----------



## MFB (Dec 31, 2008)

I'd feel bad leaving out what I started off on, essentially where all of us got our start. I don't know of anyone who started off on a 7, then went to 8, instead of 6 then 7 then 8


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 31, 2008)

If you were gna have a 6, 7 and 8 then I'd have all the tuners on one side and have like an ibanez styled headstock


----------



## MFB (Dec 31, 2008)

The RG2228 unfortunately ruins the streak by going into the 4/4 style headstock

I may try it with ESP though


----------



## MFB (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, tried it just now with the ESP headstocks, and the tri-point version looked really weird so I decided to do an in-between (pinwheel style) with 4 and the final result is what you see below. 

Not terrible, but I think after looking more and more at just the tripoint version, I'm gonna go with that unless again, someone makes a 9 string version of it or I can get a good bass headstock to fit in


----------

